

DigitalOcean launches a new droplet region in Frankfurt - crypt1d
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/introducing-our-new-european-region-frankfurt/

======
crypt1d
For comparison, latency between Eastern Europe and their Frankfurt DC is about
5 times less than with the London one (25ms vs 125ms).

------
tiernano
Is it me, or does the name of the region seem odd: FRA1... to me, FRA is
FRAnce...

~~~
zenojevski
Ah, the beautiful city of France.

